# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  "Yea'Man it holds a LOT of weight"......RIGHT. HOW MUCH Weight.....EXACTLY....????

## Sourdough

Ever notice when people on the forum talk about there bag (BOB, Back Pack, Mollie, Alice, etc.) they always say, "Yea, and it will pack a lot of weight". So are we talking 275 Pounds, 180 pounds, 62 pounds, WHAT....? TEST it, fill it with clean gravel, or lead shot, 5 gal. jugs of water, rocks. Very few people have ever tried to stand up with a 150 pound pack on there back. 

If you think you have the "Mother of all Bags" test it, hump that puppy 10 miles, with max load and report how it worked. There is a reason that "Professional" Back Packs cost $500.00 and a reason other packs cost $75.00 or less. It really does not matter, but don't kid yourself, about your gear. Your won't be happy if the left shoulder strap is torn loose after two miles with a heavy load.

----------


## Winnie

Quite honestly, I don't take any notice what weight my bag can carry. It's what I can comfortably carry in the bag that counts.

----------


## crashdive123

The weight limit of most of the packs I own, exceed the ability of me to carry it for long distances. :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> As important, if not more important, are the boots one plans on wearing when packing/bugging.  Foot support/comfort takes on new meaning with a heavy load.  Boots can be unforgiving and a deal stopper.


Amen to that!
Footwear is #1 for me when it comes to _any_ physical activity. I've been crippled before (seemingly comfortable shoes) just by walking around the city--
God knows I don't want that in a bug out scenario with 25+lbs on my back and no recourse.

btw, I've walked a 25lb backpack for 10 miles in the city.
No stopping (just to make it harder). Pack can hold more but I'd rather be able to walk faster and longer with a lighter load.
It's a work in progress.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Heavy loads are why I have a I use a packboard. I've carried water pumps, outboards, batteries and all kinds of stuff but I think my best guess would be weights have maxed at about 120 pounds. Loads heavier than that I use a pole, tie load and I carry one end and somebody else carries the other. I have packed heavy wood stoves that way that may have weighed over 150 pounds.

----------


## Sourdough

> Boots can be unforgiving, a deal stopper, and the most commonly overlooked piece of "critical" gear.



I knew a YOUNG Man maybe 40 years ago that went sheep hunting, he started in nice boots, but kept cutting chunks out of the toe and heal till he was barefoot, or nearly so, I have the story in one of my books........ :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## grizz

I think the key is as we age, our Financial abilities increase and so does our gear. I could in know way carry the loads i did when i was younger. A lot of that had to do with just showing off. And it hurt. Now i can purchase nicer gear and with age comes wisdom from all the educating (carrying heavy loads) I really research any item before i buy it. I remember seeing all the fancy light weight gear being carried by the flatlanders when our family backpacked in the early 70's and my dad would get after us kids to beat those flatlanders to the site or back to the vehicles. It was a pride thing as we did not have the ability to buy all the newest gear.

----------


## finallyME

I try to keep it under 30 lbs for backpacking and 20 or less for a BOB.  Great post though.  You should definitely consider if you and your pack are up for the task.

----------


## oldtrap59

I packed out almost 200 lbs of deer last fall using an old pack that I have had now for a good many years. This is not how I would normally bring my deer out of the timber but on this day I had forgotten the gate key. It took two trips (1/2 mile each way) to get the caped and quartered deer back to the truck. Found out three things that morning. One I ain't what I used to be. Two. My old pack can handle more weight then I can. Three. Don't forget the key. This pack is not one I would normally use for humping out a deer but that's what I had. I would have been much better off if I had one of AS's packboards.

oldtrap

----------

